# The 2019 Metric Century (100km) A Month Challenge



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2018)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD 
*
To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2019 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone

See this thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
Please post your rides each month by adding an entire new post to the thread on each occasion

Good luck all


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)*


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jan 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph


----------



## gbs (2 Jan 2019)

02.01 104k, at 22.3 kph, 570m v gain; SW6, Sunningdale, Warren Row, WNR
12.01 102k, at 20.8kph, 1028m v gain; SW6; Cobham, Walliswood, EWW
06.02 108k, at 19.4kph, 1030m vertical gain; SW6, Cobham, Peaslake, W Clandon, SW6
16.02 113k at 21,2kph, 1026m vertical gain; SW6, Cobham, Warnham, F&N, EWW
19.02 109k at 20.5kph, 1048 m vertical gain; SW6, Cobham, Whitedown, Horsham, EWW
21.03 113k at 21.2kph, 894m vertical gain; SW6, Fair Oaks, Dockenfield, Alton, Easton
29.04 116k at 22.3kph, 453m vertical gain; SW6, Bushy Park, WGP, Cheapside, WonTh, SW6
10.05 110k at 21.4kph, 548m vertical gain; SW6, WGP, Chobham, SW6
14.05 112k at 21.9kph, 658m verucal gain; SW6, Eff, Fairoaks Airport, SW6
18.05 108k at 19.9kph, 1133m vertical gain; GTW, Lindfield, Charlwood, Box Hill, EWW
22.05 103k at 20.4kph, 872m v gain; SW6, Dorking, Smallfield, Outwood, SUO
04.06 118k at 22.0kph, 777m vertical gain; SW6, Old School Cafe, WGPark, Addlestone
06.06 129k at 19.8kph, 1768m vertical gain; SW6, Brighton, Fulking, HHE
09.06 103k at 21.8kph, 858m vertical gain; ORP, Lingfield, Betchworth, EWW
11.06 117.8 at 21.2kph, 1171m vertcal gain: home, KGV, Rudgwick, Box Hill, EWW
15.06 127.0k at 22.3kph,867m vertical gain; home, Cobham, Elstead, Ripley, home
20.06 111k at19.8kph, 1255m v gain; SUO, Crowhurst, Ednbridge, Penshurst, Forest Row, HLY plus two feeder rides
27.06 118k at 22.6kph, 920m vertical gain; SW6, Brockham, Alford, LHD
03.07 105 at 20.4kph, 774m vertical gain; home, Ifield, Ashtead
11.07 111k at 18.5kph, 885m vertical gain; N and S banks of the river Stour and Vale of Dedham
13.07 105k at 22.3kph, 868m vertical gain; SW6, Cobham, F&N, Box Hill, EWW
21.07 103.2k at 21.5kph, 1276 vertical gain: Big Wheel sportif, out of Basingstoke
15.08 113k at 21kph, 1153 vertical gain; UWL,Hever, Sissinghurst, Headcorn, Marden
25.08 124k at 25,2kph, 613m vertical gain; SW6 to Windsor and back by indirect routes
07.09 101k at 21kph, 1445m vertical gain; UWL, Srar Hill, Ide Hill, Forest Row, RDH plus 2 feeder rides, total 111k,
11.09 114k, at 21.8kph, 869m vertical gain: SW6, Fair Oaks, Cranleigh, DKG
30.09 107k, at 21.8kph, 467m vertica gain; AMR, W'over, Aylesbury, Cottismore, BCR
05.10 109k, at 20.0kph,1340m gain; GTE, Ditchling. Brighton, Wineham, GTW
24.11 110k at 22.8kph. 655m vertical gain; SW6, WGP, Hurley, Warren Row, WNR
28.11 108k at 21.5kph, 600m vertical; SW6, WGP, Chobham, SW6
07.12 102k at 21.2kph, 663m vertical gain: a feeder ride then SUR, Cobham, P Lacey, Ripley, Fetcham, SW6 .
21.12 105.5, 20kph, 727v m gain: SW6, Cobham, Byfleet, Cobham, SW6
28.12 126.5k at 21.0kph, 930m v gain: SW6, Cobham, Seale, Ripley, SW6


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jan 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2019)

*JANUARY*

*6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point
*
Month Total*: 1 Point*
Challenge Total*: 1 Point*


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jan 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jan 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldrtoh)


----------



## Fiona R (9 Jan 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt

Cumulative 1 point*


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2019)

*January*
11th - 102km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Jan 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldrtoh)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)


----------



## Fiona R (13 Jan 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax 210km 2250m Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts*

*Cumulative 3 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (13 Jan 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jan 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-BeckenhamCoulsdon-Little Switzerland-Brocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Sbudge (14 Jan 2019)

12th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 Jan 2019)

15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey


----------



## demro (25 Jan 2019)

20th Jan, 107.8km
Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129

15th Feb, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668

22nd March - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jan 2019)

January 26th - 101km. Overseal, Walton, Tamworth, Measham, Twycross, Atherstone, Market Bosworth, Measham, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/2104030376


----------



## Osprey (26 Jan 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Jan 2019)

13th January 70 miles for Johns 70th Birthday to Yaxham


----------



## Fiona R (28 Jan 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th *210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th *104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt*

*Cumulative 4 points*


----------



## Donger (6 Feb 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)*


----------



## Sbudge (11 Feb 2019)

12th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldrtoh)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2019)

*15th January 2019*:-Chobham, Bisley, Aldershot, Farnham, Bentley, Rowledge, Knaphill, Home*.* *102km. 1078m up-ness.*

* 11th February 2019:- *Cobham, Effingham, Gomshall, Abinger, Coldharbour, Holmwood, Dorking, Home *106.5km. 1468m up-ness.*


----------



## 13 rider (16 Feb 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles 
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Feb 2019)

*January*: 1 Point

*FEBRUARY*

*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
Month Total*: 1 Point*
Challenge Total*: 2 Points*


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Feb 2019)

13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Feb 2019)

demro said:


> 20th Jan, 107.8km
> Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston



Notts eh?

My old stomping ground.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Feb 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th Februart - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Feb 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Feb 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldrtoh)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Feb 2019)

January 26th - 101km. Overseal, Walton, Tamworth, Measham, Twycross, Atherstone, Market Bosworth, Measham, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/2104030376

February 17th - 107.6km. Overseal, Tamworth, Kingsbury, Grendon, Twycross, Market Bosworth, Measham, Overseal. https://www.strava.com/activities/2155468845


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Feb 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Feb 2019)

17th Feb 100km loop from m Norwich to Loddon and back.


----------



## StuartG (24 Feb 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Feb 2019)

24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham

13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th *210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th *104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th *DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild 201km 1492m Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 23rd *Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax 208km 2643m Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol *2pts
Cumulative 8 points*


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Feb 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Feb 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Late starting on the 100 challenge, but here goes.

January 13th: London Sunday forum ride 102 km.
https://strava.app.link/R0ZK6A3MEU

Today: Berkhampstead to Northampton. 106km https://strava.app.link/qMh2M3VMEU

_Edit: I'm in the _50 mile challenge, _as well, so might see some of you there as well.. _


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2019)

A February start

19th Feb Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 1 point


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Feb 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2019)

*JANUARY*

*6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*

*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point*

Challenge Total*: 3 Points*


----------



## Osprey (2 Mar 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Mar 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
March
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)


----------



## Donger (2 Mar 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)*


----------



## Rob and Alison (3 Mar 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Mar 2019)

*JANUARY*

*6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*

*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point*

Challenge Total*: 4 Points*


----------



## Sbudge (4 Mar 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

March 100k completed today. 
Early start, and chilly!! 







https://strava.app.link/TS4fgDPG8U


----------



## Ice2911 (18 Mar 2019)

13th January 70 miles for Johns 70th Birthday to Yaxham From Norwich 

17th Feb 100km loop from m Norwich to Loddon and back.

17th March 100km ride with Iceni Velo, Norwich to Old Buckenham loop in the high winds.


----------



## Osprey (19 Mar 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2019)

*15th January 2019*:-Chobham, Bisley, Aldershot, Farnham, Bentley, Rowledge, Knaphill, Home*.* *102km. 1078m up-ness.*

* 11th February 2019:- *Cobham, Effingham, Gomshall, Abinger, Coldharbour, Holmwood, Dorking, Home *106.5km. 1468m up-ness.*

*18th March 2019:- *Home-Chertsey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Staines-Eton-WGP-Home. *100.8km.*


----------



## Bazzer (23 Mar 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph


----------



## StuartG (24 Mar 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Mar 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km_


----------



## Fiona R (24 Mar 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th *210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th *104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt*
*February*
*Sat 9th *201km 1492m DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts*
*Sat 23rd *208km 2643m Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol *2pts
March
Sat 9th *205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch *2pts
Sat 23rd *107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home *1pt
Sun 24th *102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt*
*Cumulative 12 points*


----------



## Sbudge (25 Mar 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Mar 2019)

*JANUARY*

*6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*

*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point*

*25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point
*
Challenge Total*: 5 Points*


----------



## iandg (26 Mar 2019)

*19th Feb* Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881

*25th Mar* Stornoway (Ness and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Mar 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Mar 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Mar 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Apr 2019)

31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth


----------



## Bazzer (6 Apr 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Apr 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

April's Metric Century completed. 
101 km last night.

https://strava.app.link/8IPJSBOTGV







That'll be 4 points, so far.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Apr 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)


----------



## iandg (12 Apr 2019)

*19th Feb* Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881

*25th Mar* Stornoway (Ness and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097

*12th Apr *Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Apr 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point*


Challenge Total: *6 Points*


----------



## Donger (13 Apr 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)
13 Apr: *Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) *(100.2km)*


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)


----------



## Sbudge (15 Apr 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home


----------



## Fiona R (15 Apr 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th *210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th *104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th *201km 1492m DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 23rd *208km 2643m Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol *2pts
March
Sat 9th *205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch *2pts
Sat 23rd *107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home *1pt
Sun 24th *102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
April
Sat 13th *118km 1425m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home *1pt
Weds 18th *219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th *103km 1261m Merry Monk Audax High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham *1pt
Cumulative 16 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (15 Apr 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point*

Challenge Total: *7 Points*


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod!


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)


----------



## Ice2911 (24 Apr 2019)

13th January 70 miles for Johns 70th Birthday to Yaxham From Norwich

17th Feb 100km loop from m Norwich to Loddon and back.

17th March 100km ride with Iceni Velo, Norwich to Old Buckenham loop in the high winds.

21st April 75 miles to Ravenous Cafe from Norwich. Good to be out in shorts

5th May 66 miles with 53-11 club from Norwich to Reepham and some extra loops just for fun.


----------



## Osprey (28 Apr 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850

Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, The Black Mountains, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992


----------



## demro (29 Apr 2019)

20th Jan, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129

15th Feb, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668

22nd March - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312

18th April - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Apr 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.


----------



## StuartG (30 Apr 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Apr 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Apr 2019)

30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth


----------



## Goonerobes (4 May 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 May 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)


----------



## StuartG (5 May 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point* 

Challenge Total: *8* *Points*


----------



## Fiona R (6 May 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th **102km 855m* Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th **210km 2250m* GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th **104km 951m* Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th **201km 1492m* DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 23rd **208km 2643m* Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol *2pts
March
Sat 9th **205km 3134m* GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch *2pts
Sat 23rd **107km 1105m* Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home *1pt
Sun 24th **102km 744m* BCG Chepstow to Clevedon Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
April
Sat 13th **118km 1425m* DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home *1pt
Weds 18th **219km 2413m* DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th **103km 1261m* Merry Monk Audax High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham *1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m *BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *1pt
Cumulative 17 points*


----------



## Osprey (6 May 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850

Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, The Black Mountains, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 05th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles 
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey


----------



## StuartG (12 May 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Sbudge (13 May 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th **102km 855m* Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th 210km 2250m* GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th 104km 951m* Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th 201km 1492m* DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 23rd 208km 2643m* Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol *2pts
March
Sat 9th 205km 3134m* GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch *2pts
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m* Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home *1pt
Sun 24th 102km 744m* BCG Chepstow to Clevedon Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
April
Sat 13th 118km 1425m* DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home *1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m* DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m* Merry Monk Audax High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham *1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m *BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sat 11th 214km 1802m *South Glos 100 Audax + ECE Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
*Sun 12th 106km 532m *BSG 8 go to the seaside Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home *1pt
Cumulative 20 points*


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)


----------



## demro (17 May 2019)

20th Jan, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129

15th Feb, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668

22nd March - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312

18th April - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437

4th May - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)


----------



## Donger (23 May 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)
13 Apr: *Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) *(100.2km) 
23 May: *Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley *(103.2km)
*


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2019)

*15th January 2019*:-Chobham, Bisley, Aldershot, Farnham, Bentley, Rowledge, Knaphill, Home*.* *102km. 1078m up-ness.*

* 11th February 2019:- *Cobham, Effingham, Gomshall, Abinger, Coldharbour, Holmwood, Dorking, Home *106.5km. 1468m up-ness.*

*18th March 2019:- *Home-Chertsey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Staines-Eton-WGP-Home. *100.8km.*

*21st April 2019 –*Home-Old Windsor-Iver Heath-Burnham-Maidenhead-Windsor-Home. *100.6km*


----------



## Bazzer (25 May 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph


----------



## Goonerobes (25 May 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 May 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod! 

*May *
11th - 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Jun 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)
13 Apr: *Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) *(100.2km) 
23 May: *Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley *(103.2km)
1 Jun: *Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(112.1km)*


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Jun 2019)

18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax - Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock, Chepstow
4 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
20


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th **102km 855m* Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1 pt
Sat 12th 210km 2250m* GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley *2pts
Sat 26th 104km 951m* Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th 201km 1492m* DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 23rd 208km 2643m* Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol *2pts
March
Sat 9th 205km 3134m* GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch *2pts
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m* Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home *1pt
Sun 24th 102km 744m* BCG Chepstow to Clevedon Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
April
Sat 13th 118km 1425m* DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home *1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m* DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m* Merry Monk Audax High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham *1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m *BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sat 11th 214km 1802m *South Glos 100 Audax + ECE Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts
Sun 12th 106km 532m *BSG 8 go to the seaside Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home *1pt
June
Sat 1st 218km 2202m* Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts
Cumulative 22 points*


----------



## StuartG (4 Jun 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles 
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles 
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport 
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jun 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)


----------



## Ice2911 (12 Jun 2019)

January 70 miles for Johns 70th Birthday to Yaxham From Norwich

17th Feb 100km loop from m Norwich to Loddon and back.

17th March 100km ride with Iceni Velo, Norwich to Old Buckenham loop in the high winds.

21st April 75 miles to Ravenous Cafe from Norwich. Good to be out in shorts

5th May 66 miles with 53-11 club from Norwich to Reepham and some extra loops just for fun.

9th June 80 miles with 53-11. Norwich, Attleborough Diss Bungay Loddon Reedham Home. 
Lovely scenic route.


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jun 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Jun 2019)

10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax - Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock, Chepstow
4 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
24


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jun 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point
*
Challenge Total: *9* *Points*


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jun 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Jun 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Jun 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jun 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2019)

May 29th Lands End - St Teath 136km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2406751679

May 30th St Teath - Bridgwater 164km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/240947945

May 31st Bridgwater - Hereford 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2412094056

June 1st Hereford - Whitchurch 120 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/2414373073

June 2nd Whitchurch - Lancaster 161 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2414373073

June 3rd Lancaster - Carlisle 120 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420112177

June 4th Carlisle - Kilmarnock 166 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2423572329

June 5th Kilmarnock - Kilmartin 163 on Strava, but 133 km claimed as 30 km were ferry crossings) 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2426818529

June 9th Fort William - Strathpeffer 132 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2437301792

June 10th Strathpeffer - Altnaharra 110 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2439258044

June 14th Kirkwall - Kirkwall 121 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2449693393

11 points
Previously: 4 point
Running total: 15 points


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jun 2019)

*15th January 2019*:-Chobham, Bisley, Aldershot, Farnham, Bentley, Rowledge, Knaphill, Home*.* *102km. 1078m up-ness.*

*11th February 2019:- *Cobham, Effingham, Gomshall, Abinger, Coldharbour, Holmwood, Dorking, Home *106.5km. 1468m up-ness.*

*18th March 2019:- *Home-Chertsey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Staines-Eton-WGP-Home. *100.8km.*

*21st April 2019 –*Home-Old Windsor-Iver Heath-Burnham-Maidenhead-Windsor-Home. *100.6km*
*
27th May:- *Windsor-Maidenhead-Cookham-Marlow-Turville-Henley-Wargrave-Winkfield. *105.1km

17th June:- *Lyne-Ottershaw-Ripley-Effingham-Box Hill-Langley Vale-Leatherhead-Cobham. *103.3km*


----------



## Fiona R (24 Jun 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th 102km 855m Somerset *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1 pt
Sat 12th 210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts
Sat 26th 104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax *Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol *1 pt
February
Sat 9th 201km 1492m DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts
Sat 23rd 208km 2643m Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March
Sat 9th 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew *Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt
Sun 24th 102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon *Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April
Sat 13th 118km 1425m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail *Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m Merry Monk Audax *High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt
Sat 11th 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts
Sun 12th 106km 532m BSG 8 go to the seaside *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts
Tues 11th 105km 930m Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay *Inner Hebrides* 1pt
Mon 17th 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Thurs 20th 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt

Cumulative 25 points*


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jun 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod! 

*May *
11th - 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*June*
29th - 100km. Todmorden, Burnley, Sabden, Clitheroe, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn, Chatburn, Nelson, Widdop, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jun 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km (total of sixteen trees)_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_
*May 11* "FNRttC Bristol - Barry": Bristol, Aust, Newport (Retail Park), Cardiff, Barry Island. _108km_ _(Actually a couple of km longer but I didn't record it all.)_
*June 30* SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Nutfield, Outwood, Salfords, Reigate (S of), Henfold La., Newdigate, Gatwick Airport (S of), Lingfield, Hurst Green. _104km_


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th 102km 855m Somerset *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1 pt
Sat 12th 210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts
Sat 26th 104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax *Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th 201km 1492m DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts
Sat 23rd 208km 2643m Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March
Sat 9th 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew *Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt
Sun 24th 102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon *Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April
Sat 13th 118km 1425m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail *Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m Merry Monk Audax *High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt
Sat 11th 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts
Sun 12th 106km 532m BSG 8 go to the seaside *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts
Tues 11th 105km 930m Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay *Inner Hebrides* 1pt
Mon 17th 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Thurs 20th 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Sat 29th 173km 1468m Avon Cycleway 130km Audax *Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home *1pt
Sun 30th 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *2pt

Cumulative 28 points*


----------



## Osprey (4 Jul 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850

Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, The Black Mountains, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 05th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338

Jun 29th. 103km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2489359193


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Jul 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)


----------



## demro (6 Jul 2019)

20th Jan, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129

15th Feb, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668

22nd March - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312

18th April - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437

4th May - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924

9th June - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jul 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.
6th July - 100km - Wiltshire - Salisbury, Amesbury, Wilton, Dinton, Chilmark, Burcombe, Charlton All Saints.


----------



## Bazzer (7 Jul 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.
7th July Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Mickel Trafford, Tarvin, Kelsall, Cuddington, Whitley, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Padgate, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 106 kms, 679m 23.5 kph


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

July 102km loop round the North of Northampton.
https://strava.app.link/RF1WiJv6cY

1 point. 
Cumulative total 16 points


----------



## StuartG (16 Jul 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]
*July*
16th: 63.60 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Send-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km (total of sixteen trees)_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_
*May 11* "FNRttC Bristol - Barry": Bristol, Aust, Newport (Retail Park), Cardiff, Barry Island. _108km_ _(Actually a couple of km longer but I didn't record it all.)_
*June 30* SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Nutfield, Outwood, Salfords, Reigate (S of), Henfold La., Newdigate, Gatwick Airport (S of), Lingfield, Hurst Green. _104km_
*July 20.* FNRttC London - (not quite all the way to) Eastbourne: Waterloo, Crystal Palace, Addington Village, Botley Hill, Dormansland, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Uckfield, Horam, Hailsham, Polegate. _107km_


----------



## Donger (21 Jul 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)
13 Apr: *Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) *(100.2km) 
23 May: *Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley *(103.2km)
1 Jun: *Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(112.1km)
21 Jul: *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Ashleworth-Newent-Huntley-Birdwood-Minsterworth-Kingsway (club ride) then-Frampton-Quedgeley *(100.0km)*


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point
*
Challenge Total: *10* *Points*


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jul 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jul 2019)

13 Jul (2): 208k + 2843m: Dartmoor Ghost audax+ (start from BT 2300, full moon) - Topsham, Bovey Tracey (BT), Bickington, Whiddon Down, Lydford, Yelverton, Moretonhampstead, Teign valley road S, Bovey Tracey, Topsham
10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax - Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock, Chepstow
4 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
26


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles 
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles 
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport 
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)
July 23rd 65.5 miles 
Anstey ,Coddington ,Gaddesby ,Langham ,Burley ,Exton and return


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Jul 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.

July.
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36990092 Solo with Stig.
13th. 120km. In Memory of Tommy Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37207721 Solo.


----------



## Osprey (26 Jul 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850

Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, The Black Mountains, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 05th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338

Jun 29th. 103km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2489359193

July 14th. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Jul 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod! 

*May *
11th - 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*June*
29th - 100km. Todmorden, Burnley, Sabden, Clitheroe, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn, Chatburn, Nelson, Widdop, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*July* 
5th - 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th 102km 855m Somerset *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1 pt
Sat 12th 210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts
Sat 26th 104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax *Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th 201km 1492m DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts
Sat 23rd 208km 2643m Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March
Sat 9th 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew *Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt
Sun 24th 102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon *Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April
Sat 13th 118km 1425m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail *Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m Merry Monk Audax *High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt
Sat 11th 214km 1802m South Glos 100 Audax + ECE *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts
Sun 12th 106km 532m BSG 8 go to the seaside *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts
Tues 11th 105km 930m Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay *Inner Hebrides* 1pt
Mon 17th 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Thurs 20th 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Sat 29th 173km 1468m Avon Cycleway 130km Audax *Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home *1pt
Sun 30th 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *2pt*
*July
Sat 27th 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts 

30 pts*


----------



## Ice2911 (29 Jul 2019)

My July 100 km. on tour so fully loaded tourer. The Lizard and onwards


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Aug 2019)

*15th January 2019*:-Chobham, Bisley, Aldershot, Farnham, Bentley, Rowledge, Knaphill, Home*.* *102km. 1078m up-ness.*

*11th February 2019:- *Cobham, Effingham, Gomshall, Abinger, Coldharbour, Holmwood, Dorking, Home *106.5km. 1468m up-ness.*

*18th March 2019:- *Home-Chertsey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Staines-Eton-WGP-Home. *100.8km.*

*21st April 2019 –*Home-Old Windsor-Iver Heath-Burnham-Maidenhead-Windsor-Home. *100.6km*
*
27th May:- *Windsor-Maidenhead-Cookham-Marlow-Turville-Henley-Wargrave-Winkfield. *105.1km

17th June:- *Lyne-Ottershaw-Ripley-Effingham-Box Hill-Langley Vale-Leatherhead-Cobham. *103.3km* 

*8th July:-* Cobham-Effingham-Ranmore-Okewood Hill-Ewhurst-Shere-West Clandon-Home.* 116.4km*


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Aug 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point
*
Challenge Total: *11 Points*


----------



## demro (6 Aug 2019)

20th Jan, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129

15th Feb, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668

22nd March - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312

18th April - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437

4th May - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924

9th June - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414

10th July - 106.3km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Hardwick, Glapwell, Scarcliffe, Nether Langwith, Church Warsop, Bothamsall, Walesby, West Markham, Tuxford, Egmanton, Laxton, Eakring, Edingley, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2520489327


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Aug 2019)

demro said:


> 20th Jan, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129
> 
> 15th Feb, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
> ...



My sister lives in selston. Nice and lumpy round there!


----------



## Sbudge (8 Aug 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme
3rd August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2587178681) Dodgy routing! Wendover/Kimpton loop


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Aug 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)


----------



## demro (9 Aug 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> My sister lives in selston. Nice and lumpy round there!


Hi. Yes it is a bit lumpy and when the legs aren't feeling great there isn't much flat around. Cheers


----------



## demro (9 Aug 2019)

*20th Jan*, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129
*15th Feb*, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668
*22nd March* - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312
*18th April* - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437
*4th May* - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924
*9th June* - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414
*10th July* - 106.3km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Hardwick, Glapwell, Scarcliffe, Nether Langwith, Church Warsop, Bothamsall, Walesby, West Markham, Tuxford, Egmanton, Laxton, Eakring, Edingley, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2520489327
*8th August* - 101km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Temple Normanton, Middlecroft, Dronfield, Holmesfield, Owler Bar, Curbar, Chatsworth, Beeley, Tansley, South Wingfield, Penrich, Jacksdale, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2601243741


----------



## 13 rider (10 Aug 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles 
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles 
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport 
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)
July 23rd 65.5 miles 
Anstey ,Coddington ,Gaddesby ,Langham ,Burley ,Exton and return
Aug 10th 105 miles 
Anstey ,Cotgrave ,Radcliffe ,Southwell ,Dunham ,Dunholme ,Lincoln, train home 









Imperial challenge completed 2017,2018


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Aug 2019)

13 Jul(2): 208km + 2843m: Dartmoor Ghost 150 audax (plus from Topsham and back), starting 2100 (full moon)
23 Jun: 188km + 1907m: Abingdon, Wantage, Pewsey, Chalke valley to Shaftesbury, Dorchester, Weymouth
21 Jun(2): 214km +1734m: Kilmington (Devon), Frome, Swindon (S of), Goring-on-Thames
10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax - Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock, Chepstow
4 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
29


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod! 

*May *
11th - 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*June*
29th - 100km. Todmorden, Burnley, Sabden, Clitheroe, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn, Chatburn, Nelson, Widdop, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*July*
5th - 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*August*
15th - 100 kms _exactly_! Todmoden, Sourhall, Overtown, Long Causeway, Slack, Widdop, Trawden, Oxenhope, Queensbury, Southowram, Siddal, towpath/road to Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod and a loop to get my '100' in - [details].


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Aug 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.
6th July - 100km - Wiltshire - Salisbury, Amesbury, Wilton, Dinton, Chilmark, Burcombe, Charlton All Saints.
13th July - 104km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Pimperne, Donhead, Tisbury, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
27th July - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Woodyates, Nunton.
17th August - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Woodfalls, Verwood, Witchampton, Gussage All Saints, Cranborne, Fordingbridge, Woodgreen.


----------



## Ice2911 (18 Aug 2019)

Sorry for messing up the system 
8th August my 100km ride for August 
Craske to Dunnet Head to JOG


----------



## StuartG (18 Aug 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]
*July*
16th: 63.60 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Send-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*August*
18th: 66.25 miles/106.6 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Reigate-Henfold Lakes-Horsham-Leigh-Merstham-Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Aug 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point

18th: *Highworth, Coleshill, Hatherop, Bibury, Bourton-on-the-Water, Burford, Westwell, Buckland, Fernham, Watchfield, Highworth 63.1mi/ 101.55km* 1 Point
*
Challenge Total: *12 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (21 Aug 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.

July.
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36990092 Solo with Stig.
13th. 120km. In Memory of Tommy Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37207721 Solo.
28th. 161km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37866074 on Tandem.

August.
3rd. 172km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38121820 on Tandem.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Aug 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.
7th July Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Mickel Trafford, Tarvin, Kelsall, Cuddington, Whitley, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Padgate, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 106 kms, 679m 23.5 kph
21st August Eccles, Manchester, Irlam, Culcheth, Houghton Green, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Risley, Croft, home, 101.7 kms, 631m 21.4 kph


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Aug 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

101km today, around the villages to the South of Northampton.

https://strava.app.link/YcjptwhqrZ

1 point
Cumulative total 19 points


----------



## Donger (25 Aug 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)
13 Apr: *Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) *(100.2km) 
23 May: *Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley *(103.2km)
1 Jun: *Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(112.1km)
21 Jul: *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Ashleworth-Newent-Huntley-Birdwood-Minsterworth-Kingsway (club ride) then-Frampton-Quedgeley *(100.0km)
25 Aug: *Quedgeley-looping around-Kingsway-Stroud-Slad-Painswick-Saul-Elmore-Kingsway-more looping around-Quedgeley *(102.4km)
56 months in, and still going.
*


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Aug 2019)

*15th January 2019*:-Chobham, Bisley, Aldershot, Farnham, Bentley, Rowledge, Knaphill, Home*.* *102km. 1078m up-ness.*

*11th February 2019:- *Cobham, Effingham, Gomshall, Abinger, Coldharbour, Holmwood, Dorking, Home *106.5km. 1468m up-ness.*

*18th March 2019:- *Home-Chertsey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Staines-Eton-WGP-Home. *100.8km.*

*21st April 2019 –*Home-Old Windsor-Iver Heath-Burnham-Maidenhead-Windsor-Home. *100.6km*
*
27th May:- *Windsor-Maidenhead-Cookham-Marlow-Turville-Henley-Wargrave-Winkfield. *105.1km

17th June:- *Lyne-Ottershaw-Ripley-Effingham-Box Hill-Langley Vale-Leatherhead-Cobham. *103.3km* 

*8th July:-* Cobham-Effingham-Ranmore-Okewood Hill-Ewhurst-Shere-West Clandon-Home.* 116.4km*

*23rd August:- *Chobham-Bisley-Knaphill-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home.* 100.7km*


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2019)

*January 2019
Weds 9th 102km 855m Somerset *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1 pt
Sat 12th 210km 2250m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax *Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts
Sat 26th 104km 951m Jack and Grace 100km Audax *Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February
Sat 9th 201km 1492m DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild *Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts
Sat 23rd 208km 2643m Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax *Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March
Sat 9th 205km 3134m GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax *Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home 1pt
Sun 24th 102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon *Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April
Sat 13th 118km 1425m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail *Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax *Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m Merry Monk Audax *High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May
Sun 5th 103km 1012m BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt
Sat 11th 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts
Sun 12th 106km 532m BSG 8 go to the seaside *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts
Tues 11th 105km 930m Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay Inner Hebrides 1pt
Mon 17th 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Thurs 20th 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt
Sat 29th 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt
Sun 30th 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pt
July
Sat 27th 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts 
August
Sat 3rd 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts
Sun 25th 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pts
Sat 31st 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt

34 pts*


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')


----------



## StuartG (31 Aug 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]
*July*
16th: 63.60 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Send-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*August*
18th: 66.25 miles/106.6 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Reigate-Henfold Lakes-Horsham-Leigh-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
26th: 88.98 miles/143.1 km: Sydenham-Capel-Amberley-Arundel-Selsey-North Mundham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Osprey (31 Aug 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850

Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, The Black Mountains, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 05th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338

Jun 29th. 103km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2489359193

July 14th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740

Aug 30th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587


----------



## StuartG (3 Sep 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]
*July*
16th: 63.60 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Send-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*August*
18th: 66.25 miles/106.6 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Reigate-Henfold Lakes-Horsham-Leigh-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
26th: 88.98 miles/143.1 km: Sydenham-Capel-Amberley-Arundel-Selsey-North Mundham [A]
*September*
3rd: 63.61 miles/101.5 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Charlwood-Smallfield-Bletchingley-Tilburstow-Marden Park-Beckenham -Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Sep 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Sep 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)


----------



## Fiona R (9 Sep 2019)

*January 2019*
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 12th* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts*
Sat 26th* 104km 951m **Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February*
Sat 9th* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March*
Sat 9th* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax* Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 107km 1105m **Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew* Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt*
Sun 24th* 102km 744m **BCG Chepstow to Clevedon* Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April*
Sat 13th* 118km 1425m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt*
Weds 18th* 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts*
Sun 28th* 103km 1261m **Merry Monk Audax* High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May*
Sun 5th* 103km 1012m **BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 11th* 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
Sun 12th* 106km 532m **BSG 8 go to the seaside* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June*
Sat 1st* 218km 2202m **Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts*
Tues 11th* 105km 930m **Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay** Inner Hebrides 1pt*
Mon 17th* 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Thurs 20th* 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Sat 29th* 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt*
Sun 30th* 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pts
July*
Sat 27th* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts
August*
Sat 3rd* 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts*
Sun 25th* 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pt*
Sat 31st* 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
September*
Sun 8th *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*
Sat 14th* 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury* 1pt*
Sat 21st *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home* 2pts*
*38pts*


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)
July 23rd 65.5 miles
Anstey ,Coddington ,Gaddesby ,Langham ,Burley ,Exton and return
Aug 10th 105 miles
Anstey ,Cotgrave ,Radcliffe ,Southwell ,Dunham ,Dunholme ,Lincoln, train home
Sept 13th 74.4 miles 
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Sep 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.
6th July - 100km - Wiltshire - Salisbury, Amesbury, Wilton, Dinton, Chilmark, Burcombe, Charlton All Saints.
13th July - 104km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Pimperne, Donhead, Tisbury, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
27th July - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Woodyates, Nunton.
17th August - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Woodfalls, Verwood, Witchampton, Gussage All Saints, Cranborne, Fordingbridge, Woodgreen.
14th September - 100km Test Valley - Hamptworth, Braishfield, Up Somborne, Fullerton, Mottisfont, Dean, Alderbury.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Sep 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point
*
*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point

18th: *Highworth, Coleshill, Hatherop, Bibury, Bourton-on-the-Water, Burford, Westwell, Buckland, Fernham, Watchfield, Highworth 63.1mi/ 101.55km* 1 Point

SEPTEMBER 
14th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Newark, Lincoln (Michaelgate), Collingham, Newark, Bingham, East Leake, Hathern, Shepshed, Coalville 129.04 mi/ 207.67 km* 2 Points*
Challenge Total: *14 Points*


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Sep 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## Bazzer (19 Sep 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.
7th July Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Mickel Trafford, Tarvin, Kelsall, Cuddington, Whitley, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Padgate, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 106 kms, 679m 23.5 kph
21st August Eccles, Manchester, Irlam, Culcheth, Houghton Green, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Risley, Croft, home, 101.7 kms, 631m 21.4 kph
17th September Culcheth, Glazebury, Blackbrook, Parr, Newton, Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 103 kms, 516m 22.8 kph
(As with the August ride, an evening ride extending into the dark of the night)


----------



## Donger (20 Sep 2019)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) *(101.4km)
6 Feb: *Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley *(100.2km)
2 Mar: *Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(115.5km)
13 Apr: *Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) *(100.2km) 
23 May: *Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley *(103.2km)
1 Jun: *Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) *(112.1km)
21 Jul: *Quedgeley-Kingsway-Ashleworth-Newent-Huntley-Birdwood-Minsterworth-Kingsway (club ride) then-Frampton-Quedgeley *(100.0km)
25 Aug: *Quedgeley-looping around-Kingsway-Stroud-Slad-Painswick-Saul-Elmore-Kingsway-more looping around-Quedgeley *(102.4km)
20 Sep: *Cheltenham-Dowdeswell-Syreford-Stanway-Beckford-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Gloucester-Elmore-Quedgeley *(100.5km)*
* 57 months in, and still going.*


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km (total of sixteen trees)_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_
*May 11* "FNRttC Bristol - Barry": Bristol, Aust, Newport (Retail Park), Cardiff, Barry Island. _108km_ _(Actually a couple of km longer but I didn't record it all.)_
*June 30* SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Nutfield, Outwood, Salfords, Reigate (S of), Henfold La., Newdigate, Gatwick Airport (S of), Lingfield, Hurst Green. _104km_
*July 20.* FNRttC London - (not quite all the way to) Eastbourne: Waterloo, Crystal Palace, Addington Village, Botley Hill, Dormansland, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Uckfield, Horam, Hailsham, Polegate. _107km_
*Aug 19* SE4, Downe, Westerham, Crockham Hill, Lingfield, Cowden, Penshurst, Chiddingstone Causeway, Crockham Hill, Westerham, Botley Hill, Hayes. _101km_
*Sept 22* SE4, Chiselhurst, Crockham Hill, Eynsford, Ivy Hatch, Plaxtol, Offham, Ryarsh, Birling, Vigo, South Darenth. Swanley, Crockham Hill, Chiselhurst. SE4 _104 km_


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Sep 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.

July.
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36990092 Solo with Stig.
13th. 120km. In Memory of Tommy Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37207721 Solo.
28th. 161km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37866074 on Tandem.

August.
3rd. 172km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38121820 on Tandem.

September.
1st. 103km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39382864 Solo with Stig. The shop we wanted was closed so...
7th. 101km. back to Lincoln. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 With Stig.
21st. 202km. DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 On Tandem.


----------



## Osprey (25 Sep 2019)

Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Stopper Audax. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850

Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, The Black Mountains, Ystalyfera, Llansamlet, Swansea, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 05th. 104km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338

Jun 29th. 103km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. Equilibrum MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2489359193

July 14th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740

Aug 30th. 106km. Llanmorlais, Llanellii, BurryPort, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587

Sept 21st. 104km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Pyle. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2728974586


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Sep 2019)

1st September Norwich to Shipdam loop leading 53-11 ride with extra loop to make the 100km

messing up the system 
8th August my 100km ride for August 
Craske to Dunnet Head to JOG


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2019)

102km, to Milton Keynes and back.

https://strava.app.link/p8yRTfU1l0

Cumulative points 20


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Sep 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point*

*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point

18th: *Highworth, Coleshill, Hatherop, Bibury, Bourton-on-the-Water, Burford, Westwell, Buckland, Fernham, Watchfield, Highworth 63.1mi/ 101.55km* 1 Point

SEPTEMBER 
14th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Newark, Lincoln (Michaelgate), Collingham, Newark, Bingham, East Leake, Hathern, Shepshed, Coalville 129.04 mi/ 207.67 km* 2 Points

27th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Sutton-in-Ashfield, Bolsover, Clowne, Doncaster, Thorne, Selby, Acaster Malbis 129.66 mi/208.67km *2 Points*

Challenge Total: *16 Points*


----------



## Fiona R (29 Sep 2019)

*January 2019*
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 12th* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts*
Sat 26th* 104km 951m **Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February*
Sat 9th* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March*
Sat 9th* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax* Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 107km 1105m **Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew* Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt*
Sun 24th* 102km 744m **BCG Chepstow to Clevedon* Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April*
Sat 13th* 118km 1425m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt*
Weds 18th* 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts*
Sun 28th* 103km 1261m **Merry Monk Audax* High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May*
Sun 5th* 103km 1012m **BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 11th* 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
Sun 12th* 106km 532m **BSG 8 go to the seaside* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June*
Sat 1st* 218km 2202m **Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts*
Tues 11th* 105km 930m **Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay** Inner Hebrides 1pt*
Mon 17th* 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Thurs 20th* 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Sat 29th* 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt*
Sun 30th* 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pts
July*
Sat 27th* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts
August*
Sat 3rd* 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts*
Sun 25th* 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pt*
Sat 31st* 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
September*
Sun 8th *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*
Sat 14th* 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury* 1pt*
Sat 21st *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home* 2pts
Sat 28th Sept 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow *2pts
40pts*


----------



## Sbudge (29 Sep 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob 
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme
3rd August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2587178681) Dodgy routing! Wendover/Kimpton loop
7th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2687874378) Flatter loop Wendover/Buckingham


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod! 

*May *
11th - 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*June*
29th - 100km. Todmorden, Burnley, Sabden, Clitheroe, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn, Chatburn, Nelson, Widdop, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*July*
5th - 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*August*
15th - 100 kms _exactly_! Todmoden, Sourhall, Overtown, Long Causeway, Slack, Widdop, Trawden, Oxenhope, Queensbury, Southowram, Siddal, towpath/road to Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod and a loop to get my '100' in - [details].

*September *
21st: 179 kms. [Train from Todmorden] Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Cow Ark, Inglewhite, Bilsborrow, Salwick, Inskip, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Whitechapel, Longridge Fell, Mitton, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove THEN [Totally unwanted lumpy busy main road ride back due to train cancellation!!], A646 to Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Oct 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.
6th July - 100km - Wiltshire - Salisbury, Amesbury, Wilton, Dinton, Chilmark, Burcombe, Charlton All Saints.
13th July - 104km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Pimperne, Donhead, Tisbury, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
27th July - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Woodyates, Nunton.
17th August - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Woodfalls, Verwood, Witchampton, Gussage All Saints, Cranborne, Fordingbridge, Woodgreen.
14th September - 100km Test Valley - Hamptworth, Braishfield, Up Somborne, Fullerton, Mottisfont, Dean, Alderbury.
21st September - 101km - New Forest - Hamptworth, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brock, Burley, Ringwood, Sandleheath, Woodgreen.
5th October - 102km - Wilts, Dorset & Hants  - Wilton, Dinton, Tisbury, Donhead, Horton, Verwood, Alderholt, Woodgreen.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Oct 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.
7th July Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Mickel Trafford, Tarvin, Kelsall, Cuddington, Whitley, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Padgate, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 106 kms, 679m 23.5 kph
21st August Eccles, Manchester, Irlam, Culcheth, Houghton Green, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Risley, Croft, home, 101.7 kms, 631m 21.4 kph
17th September Culcheth, Glazebury, Blackbrook, Parr, Newton, Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 103 kms, 516m 22.8 kph
(As with the August ride, an evening ride extending into the dark of the night)
12th October Risley, Irlam, Urmston, Worsley, Astley, Ashton, St Helens, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 102 kms, 423 m 22 kph


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)


----------



## demro (14 Oct 2019)

*20th Jan*, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129
*15th Feb*, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668
*22nd March* - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312
*18th April* - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437
*4th May* - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924
*9th June* - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414
*10th July* - 106.3km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Hardwick, Glapwell, Scarcliffe, Nether Langwith, Church Warsop, Bothamsall, Walesby, West Markham, Tuxford, Egmanton, Laxton, Eakring, Edingley, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2520489327
*8th August* - 101km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Temple Normanton, Middlecroft, Dronfield, Holmesfield, Owler Bar, Curbar, Chatsworth, Beeley, Tansley, South Wingfield, Penrich, Jacksdale, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2601243741 
*19th September* - 108.7km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2722389311


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Oct 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Oct 2019)

11 Sep: 115k + 2119m: Alpes de Haute Provence - Valbelle (over Signal de Lure) to Volx
23 Aug: 100k + 555m: Rambouillet to Evreux train station (for train to Cherbourg ferry)
18 Aug (10): 1015k + 9,428m: PBP - the first 1000k to Villaines

13 Jul (2): 208k + 2843m: Dartmoor Ghost audax+ (start from BT 2300, full moon) - Topsham, Bovey Tracey (BT), Bickington, Whiddon Down, Lydford, Yelverton, Moretonhampstead, Teign valley road S, Bovey Tracey, Topsham
10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax - Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock, Chepstow
4 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
38


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point*

*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point

18th: *Highworth, Coleshill, Hatherop, Bibury, Bourton-on-the-Water, Burford, Westwell, Buckland, Fernham, Watchfield, Highworth 63.1mi/ 101.55km* 1 Point

SEPTEMBER 
14th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Newark, Lincoln (Michaelgate), Collingham, Newark, Bingham, East Leake, Hathern, Shepshed, Coalville 129.04 mi/ 207.67 km* 2 Points

27th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Sutton-in-Ashfield, Bolsover, Clowne, Doncaster, Thorne, Selby, Acaster Malbis 129.66 mi/208.67km *2 Points

OCTOBER
19th:* Coalville, Atherstone, Meriden, Loxley, Chipping Campden, Bourton-on-the-Water, Cheltenham 103.98mi/167.34km *1 Point*


Challenge Total: *17 Points*


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Oct 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km (total of sixteen trees)_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_
*May 11* "FNRttC Bristol - Barry": Bristol, Aust, Newport (Retail Park), Cardiff, Barry Island. _108km_ _(Actually a couple of km longer but I didn't record it all.)_
*June 30* SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Nutfield, Outwood, Salfords, Reigate (S of), Henfold La., Newdigate, Gatwick Airport (S of), Lingfield, Hurst Green. _104km_
*July 20.* FNRttC London - (not quite all the way to) Eastbourne: Waterloo, Crystal Palace, Addington Village, Botley Hill, Dormansland, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Uckfield, Horam, Hailsham, Polegate. _107km_
*Aug 19* SE4, Downe, Westerham, Crockham Hill, Lingfield, Cowden, Penshurst, Chiddingstone Causeway, Crockham Hill, Westerham, Botley Hill, Hayes. _101km_
*Sept 22* SE4, Chiselhurst, Crockham Hill, Eynsford, Ivy Hatch, Plaxtol, Offham, Ryarsh, Birling, Vigo, South Darenth. Swanley, Crockham Hill, Chiselhurst. SE4 _104 km_
*Oct 19* SE4, Botley Hill, Ide Hill, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Marsh Green, Hever, Bough Beech, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Beckenham _104 km _


----------



## Ice2911 (20 Oct 2019)

3rd November
Norwich to Upton loop followed by club run to Jimmy’s at Old Buckenham airfield and back. 70 miles

13th October Triharder reliability ride. Dereham to Wells, Holkham and Back. Very wet but enjoyable ride.

1st September Norwich to Shipdam loop leading 53-11 ride with extra loop to make the 100km

messing up the system
8th August my 100km ride for August
Craske to Dunnet Head to JOG


----------



## Fiona R (20 Oct 2019)

*January 2019*
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 12th* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts*
Sat 26th* 104km 951m **Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February*
Sat 9th* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March*
Sat 9th* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax* Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 107km 1105m **Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew* Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt*
Sun 24th* 102km 744m **BCG Chepstow to Clevedon* Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April*
Sat 13th* 118km 1425m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt*
Weds 18th* 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts*
Sun 28th* 103km 1261m **Merry Monk Audax* High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May*
Sun 5th* 103km 1012m **BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 11th* 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
Sun 12th* 106km 532m **BSG 8 go to the seaside* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June*
Sat 1st* 218km 2202m **Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts*
Tues 11th* 105km 930m **Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay** Inner Hebrides 1pt*
Mon 17th* 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Thurs 20th* 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Sat 29th* 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt*
Sun 30th* 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pts
July*
Sat 27th* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts
August*
Sat 3rd* 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts*
Sun 25th* 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pt*
Sat 31st* 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
September*
Sun 8th *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*
Sat 14th* 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury* 1pt*
Sat 21st *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home* 2pts*
Sat 28th* 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow *2pts
October*
Sat 19th* 206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *2pts
42pts*


----------



## Rob and Alison (22 Oct 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.

July.
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36990092 Solo with Stig.
13th. 120km. In Memory of Tommy Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37207721 Solo.
28th. 161km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37866074 on Tandem.

August.
3rd. 172km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38121820 on Tandem.

September.
1st. 103km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39382864 Solo with Stig. The shop we wanted was closed so...
7th. 101km. back to Lincoln. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 With Stig.
21st. 202km. DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 On Tandem.

October.
5th. 114km. Ridge to Vale Audax, Leadenham. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40717867 on Tandem


----------



## StuartG (22 Oct 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]
*July*
16th: 63.60 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Send-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*August*
18th: 66.25 miles/106.6 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Reigate-Henfold Lakes-Horsham-Leigh-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
26th: 88.98 miles/143.1 km: Sydenham-Capel-Amberley-Arundel-Selsey-North Mundham [A]
*September*
3rd: 63.61 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Charlwood-Smallfield-Bletchingley-Tilburstow-Marden Park-Beckenham -Sydenham [A]
*October*
22nd: 63.01 miles/101.4 km: Sydenham-Redhill-Leigh-Rusper GC-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Donger (23 Oct 2019)

1 Jan: Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) (101.4km)
6 Feb: Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley (100.2km)
2 Mar: Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) (115.5km)
13 Apr: Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) (100.2km) 
23 May: Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley (103.2km)
1 Jun: Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) (112.1km)
21 Jul: Quedgeley-Kingsway-Ashleworth-Newent-Huntley-Birdwood-Minsterworth-Kingsway (club ride) then-Frampton-Quedgeley (100.0km)
25 Aug: Quedgeley-looping around-Kingsway-Stroud-Slad-Painswick-Saul-Elmore-Kingsway-more looping around-Quedgeley (102.4km)
20 Sep: Cheltenham-Dowdeswell-Syreford-Stanway-Beckford-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Gloucester-Elmore-Quedgeley (100.5km)
23 Oct: Quedgeley-Frampton-Tortworth-Wickwar-Hawkesbury Upton-Horton-Tytherington-Frampton-Elmore-Quedgeley (103.9km)
58 months in, and still going.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Oct 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)


----------



## Sbudge (23 Oct 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme
3rd August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2587178681) Dodgy routing! Wendover/Kimpton loop
7th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2687874378) Flatter loop Wendover/Buckingham 
19th October, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2801107760) Dunblane wanderings, dodging the rain on the back roads


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Oct 2019)

15 Oct: 105k + 902m: Weymouth, Pallington, Wareham, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth

11 Sep: 115k + 2119m: Alpes de Haute Provence - Valbelle (over Signal de Lure) to Volx
23 Aug: 100k + 555m: Rambouillet to Evreux train station (for train to Cherbourg ferry)
18 Aug (10): 1015k + 9,428m: PBP - the first 1000k to Villaines
13 Jul (2): 208k + 2843m: Dartmoor Ghost audax+ (start from BT 2300, full moon) - Topsham, Bovey Tracey (BT), Bickington, Whiddon Down, Lydford, Yelverton, Moretonhampstead, Teign valley road S, Bovey Tracey, Topsham
10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
4 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax from Chepstow: Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
39


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Oct 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)
July 23rd 65.5 miles
Anstey ,Coddington ,Gaddesby ,Langham ,Burley ,Exton and return
Aug 10th 105 miles
Anstey ,Cotgrave ,Radcliffe ,Southwell ,Dunham ,Dunholme ,Lincoln, train home
Sept 13th 74.4 miles
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 28th 62.5 miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Austrey ,Swepstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2019)

*January*
11th - 102 km. Tod, A646, Worsthorne, Trawden, Oakworth, Haworth, Leeming, Cullingworth (mill cafe), Wilsden, Egypt, Denholme, Leeming, Oxenhope, Pecket Well, Height Rd, 'royd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.

*February*
26th - 103 km. Tod, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Roman Rd, Whalley, Mitton, Stonyhurst College, Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Whalley, Roman Rd, Padiham, Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. (Write-up.)

*March*
8th - 100 km. Tod, Littleborough, then an offroad/road route ... Rochdale, Castleton, Heywood, Greenmount, Tottington, Bolton, Turton Bottoms, Hawkshaw, Greenmount, Bury, Heywood and back by morning's outward route.

*April*
23rd - 100 km. (_Stupid looping route!_) Tod, Hebden Bridge, Old Town, Midgley, Booth, Midgley, 'Royd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Hubberton Green, High Stones Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden ... and my maths was so crap that I was going to be way under distance, so ... Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Tod Park, A646 towards Burnley, then u-turned when I had done enough, back to Tod! 

*May *
11th - 161 kms. Todmorden, Whalley, Whitewell, Quernmore, Conder Green, Longridge, Whalley, Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*June*
29th - 100km. Todmorden, Burnley, Sabden, Clitheroe, Newton, Laythams, Slaidburn, Chatburn, Nelson, Widdop, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*July*
5th - 168 kms. Todmorden, Over Town, Trawden, Black Lane Ends, Earby, Barnoldswick, Old Roman Rd, Downham, Whalley [cafe], York, Mellor, Leyland, Ormskirk, Dalton, Appley Bridge, [train], Littleborough, Todmorden. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*August*
15th - 100 kms _exactly_! Todmoden, Sourhall, Overtown, Long Causeway, Slack, Widdop, Trawden, Oxenhope, Queensbury, Southowram, Siddal, towpath/road to Hebden Bridge, A646, Tod and a loop to get my '100' in - [details].

*September *
21st: 179 kms. [Train from Todmorden] Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Old Roman Rd, Whalley, Cow Ark, Inglewhite, Bilsborrow, Salwick, Inskip, Pilling, Bay Horse, Scorton, Whitechapel, Longridge Fell, Mitton, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove THEN [Totally unwanted lumpy busy main road ride back due to train cancellation!!], A646 to Todmorden - [details]. ('Recycled' from Lunacy Challenge.)

*October*
27th: 103kms. Tod, Walk Mill, Bacup, Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Milnrow, Denshaw, Buckstones, Scammonden, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood, Pike End, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.


----------



## demro (29 Oct 2019)

*20th Jan*, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129
*15th Feb*, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668
*22nd March* - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312
*18th April* - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437
*4th May* - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924
*9th June* - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414
*10th July* - 106.3km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Hardwick, Glapwell, Scarcliffe, Nether Langwith, Church Warsop, Bothamsall, Walesby, West Markham, Tuxford, Egmanton, Laxton, Eakring, Edingley, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2520489327
*8th August* - 101km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Temple Normanton, Middlecroft, Dronfield, Holmesfield, Owler Bar, Curbar, Chatsworth, Beeley, Tansley, South Wingfield, Penrich, Jacksdale, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2601243741
*19th September* - 108.7km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2722389311
*23rd October *- 103.7km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2811233427


----------



## Bazzer (3 Nov 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.
7th July Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Mickel Trafford, Tarvin, Kelsall, Cuddington, Whitley, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Padgate, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 106 kms, 679m 23.5 kph
21st August Eccles, Manchester, Irlam, Culcheth, Houghton Green, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Risley, Croft, home, 101.7 kms, 631m 21.4 kph
17th September Culcheth, Glazebury, Blackbrook, Parr, Newton, Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 103 kms, 516m 22.8 kph
(As with the August ride, an evening ride extending into the dark of the night)
12th October Risley, Irlam, Urmston, Worsley, Astley, Ashton, St Helens, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 102 kms, 423 m 22 kph
3 November Winwick, Burtonwood, Orford, Latchford, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Tabley, Rostherne, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 109.4 kms 739m 21.4 kph


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)


----------



## demro (5 Nov 2019)

*20th Jan*, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129
*15th Feb*, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668
*22nd March* - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312
*18th April* - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437
*4th May* - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924
*9th June* - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414
*10th July* - 106.3km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Hardwick, Glapwell, Scarcliffe, Nether Langwith, Church Warsop, Bothamsall, Walesby, West Markham, Tuxford, Egmanton, Laxton, Eakring, Edingley, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2520489327
*8th August* - 101km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Temple Normanton, Middlecroft, Dronfield, Holmesfield, Owler Bar, Curbar, Chatsworth, Beeley, Tansley, South Wingfield, Penrich, Jacksdale, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2601243741
*19th September* - 108.7km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2722389311
*23rd October *- 103.7km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2811233427
*3rd November* - 101.6km - Selston, Ravenshead, Blidworth, Farnsfield, Southwell, Hockerton, Caunton, South Muskham, kelham, Fiskerton, Caythorpe, Calverton, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2837663801


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Nov 2019)

8 Nov: 114k + 1040m: Exmouth, Awliscombe, Churchinford, Uffculme, Bradninch, Silverton, Exeter, Exmouth

15 Oct: 105k + 902m: Weymouth, Pallington, Wareham, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
11 Sep: 115k + 2119m: Alpes de Haute Provence - Valbelle (over Signal de Lure) to Volx
23 Aug: 100k + 555m: Rambouillet to Evreux train station (for train to Cherbourg ferry)
18 Aug (10): 1015k + 9,428m: PBP - the first 1000k to Villaines
13 Jul (2): 208k + 2843m: Dartmoor Ghost audax+ (start from BT 2300, full moon) - Topsham, Bovey Tracey (BT), Bickington, Whiddon Down, Lydford, Yelverton, Moretonhampstead, Teign valley road S, Bovey Tracey, Topsham
10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
4 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax from Chepstow: Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
40


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Nov 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km (total of sixteen trees)_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_
*May 11* "FNRttC Bristol - Barry": Bristol, Aust, Newport (Retail Park), Cardiff, Barry Island. _108km_ _(Actually a couple of km longer but I didn't record it all.)_
*June 30* SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Nutfield, Outwood, Salfords, Reigate (S of), Henfold La., Newdigate, Gatwick Airport (S of), Lingfield, Hurst Green. _104km_
*July 20.* FNRttC London - (not quite all the way to) Eastbourne: Waterloo, Crystal Palace, Addington Village, Botley Hill, Dormansland, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Uckfield, Horam, Hailsham, Polegate. _107km_
*Aug 19* SE4, Downe, Westerham, Crockham Hill, Lingfield, Cowden, Penshurst, Chiddingstone Causeway, Crockham Hill, Westerham, Botley Hill, Hayes. _101km_
*Sept 22* SE4, Chiselhurst, Crockham Hill, Eynsford, Ivy Hatch, Plaxtol, Offham, Ryarsh, Birling, Vigo, South Darenth. Swanley, Crockham Hill, Chiselhurst. SE4 _104 km_
*Oct 19* SE4, Botley Hill, Ide Hill, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Marsh Green, Hever, Bough Beech, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Beckenham _104 km _
*Nov 10* SE4, Cudham, Toys Hill, Four Elms, Penshurst, Cowden, Dormansland, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Cudham, Hayes _103 km _


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)


----------



## 13 rider (17 Nov 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)
July 23rd 65.5 miles
Anstey ,Coddington ,Gaddesby ,Langham ,Burley ,Exton and return
Aug 10th 105 miles
Anstey ,Cotgrave ,Radcliffe ,Southwell ,Dunham ,Dunholme ,Lincoln, train home
Sept 13th 74.4 miles
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 28th 62.5 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Austrey ,Swepstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Nov 17th 63.8 miles
Anstey ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Asfordby ,Burton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Nov 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.
6th July - 100km - Wiltshire - Salisbury, Amesbury, Wilton, Dinton, Chilmark, Burcombe, Charlton All Saints.
13th July - 104km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Pimperne, Donhead, Tisbury, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
27th July - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Woodyates, Nunton.
17th August - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Woodfalls, Verwood, Witchampton, Gussage All Saints, Cranborne, Fordingbridge, Woodgreen.
14th September - 100km Test Valley - Hamptworth, Braishfield, Up Somborne, Fullerton, Mottisfont, Dean, Alderbury.
21st September - 101km - New Forest - Hamptworth, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brock, Burley, Ringwood, Sandleheath, Woodgreen.
5th October - 102km - Wilts, Dorset & Hants - Wilton, Dinton, Tisbury, Donhead, Horton, Verwood, Alderholt, Woodgreen. 
16th November - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)


----------



## Donger (17 Nov 2019)

*1 Jan*: Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) (101.4km)
*6 Feb*: Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley (100.2km)
*2 Mar*: Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) (115.5km)
*13 Apr*: Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) (100.2km) 
*23 May*: Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley (103.2km)
*1 Jun*: Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) (112.1km)
*21 Jul*: Quedgeley-Kingsway-Ashleworth-Newent-Huntley-Birdwood-Minsterworth-Kingsway (club ride) then-Frampton-Quedgeley (100.0km)
*25 Aug*: Quedgeley-looping around-Kingsway-Stroud-Slad-Painswick-Saul-Elmore-Kingsway-more looping around-Quedgeley (102.4km)
*20 Sep*: Cheltenham-Dowdeswell-Syreford-Stanway-Beckford-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Gloucester-Elmore-Quedgeley (100.5km)
*23 Oct*: Quedgeley-Frampton-Tortworth-Wickwar-Hawkesbury Upton-Horton-Tytherington-Frampton-Elmore-Quedgeley (103.9km)
*17 Nov*: Mendip Hills-Cheddar-Yatton-Clevedon-Portishead-Bristol-Avonmouth-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Frampton-Quedgeley (124.7km)
59 months in, and still going.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)
20th - 115km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Keasden)
22nd - 116km / 1,990m (Caton, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Tosside, Giggleswick, Keasden)


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

*January 2019*
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 12th* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts*
Sat 26th* 104km 951m **Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February*
Sat 9th* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March*
Sat 9th* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax* Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 107km 1105m **Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew* Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt*
Sun 24th* 102km 744m **BCG Chepstow to Clevedon* Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April*
Sat 13th* 118km 1425m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt*
Weds 18th* 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts*
Sun 28th* 103km 1261m **Merry Monk Audax* High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May*
Sun 5th* 103km 1012m **BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 11th* 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
Sun 12th* 106km 532m **BSG 8 go to the seaside* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June*
Sat 1st* 218km 2202m **Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts*
Tues 11th* 105km 930m **Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay** Inner Hebrides 1pt*
Mon 17th* 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Thurs 20th* 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Sat 29th* 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt*
Sun 30th* 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pts
July*
Sat 27th* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts
August*
Sat 3rd* 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts*
Sun 25th* 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pt*
Sat 31st* 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
September*
Sun 8th *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*
Sat 14th* 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury* 1pt*
Sat 21st *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home* 2pts*
Sat 28th* 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow *2pts
October*
Sat 19th* 206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *2pts
November*
Sat 23rd* 211km 2045m Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax *Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts 
44pts*


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Nov 2019)

11th *January* 100.3Km - Blaby - - Brixworth (almost) - Hasslebech - Naseby - Clipston - - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Blaby 
9 *February* 102Km - Blaby -Monks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Brinklow - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Blaby 
24th *March* 112Km - Blaby - - Eyebrook Reservoir - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Cranoe - Glooston Goadby - Kibworth Harcourt - Wistow - Blaby
29th March 104Km - Blaby - Nosely - - Eyebrook reservoir - - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Fleckney - Arnesby - Blaby 
21st *April* 108Km - Blaby - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Monks Kirby - - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Blaby 
19th *May* 106Km - Blaby - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Pailton - Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Blaby
26th May 108Km Blaby - Wistow - Ingarsby- Marefield - stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Hallaton - Wistow -Blaby
9th *June* 168Km Blaby - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Blaby
21st *July* 105Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Caithron - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - - Blaby 
2nd *August* 101Km - Blaby - - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Thedingworth - Blaby 
13th *September* 100.18Km - Blaby - - Guilsborough - - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Blaby
12th *October* 120Km - Blaby - - Naseby - - - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon -Lubenham - Gumley - Fleckney - Arnesby - Blaby 
4th *November* 107Km - Blaby - Wigston - - Eyebrook Reservoir - Blaby 
7th *December* 108Km - Blaby - Gilmorton -South Kilworth - Naseby - Creaton - Thedingworth - Saddington - Countesthorpe - Blaby


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Nov 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)
20th - 115km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Keasden)
22nd - 116km / 1,990m (Caton, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Tosside, Giggleswick, Keasden)
27th - 101km / 1,560m (Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Arkholme, Wray, Keasden, Austwick)
28th - 112km / 1,950m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)


----------



## Sbudge (30 Nov 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme
3rd August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2587178681) Dodgy routing! Wendover/Kimpton loop
7th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2687874378) Flatter loop Wendover/Buckingham
19th October, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2801107760) Dunblane wanderings, dodging the rain on the back roads 
3rd November, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2838527450) Harpenden, Walkern, Hertford, Enfield and home


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Nov 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point*

*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point

18th: *Highworth, Coleshill, Hatherop, Bibury, Bourton-on-the-Water, Burford, Westwell, Buckland, Fernham, Watchfield, Highworth 63.1mi/ 101.55km* 1 Point

SEPTEMBER 
14th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Newark, Lincoln (Michaelgate), Collingham, Newark, Bingham, East Leake, Hathern, Shepshed, Coalville 129.04 mi/ 207.67 km* 2 Points

27th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Sutton-in-Ashfield, Bolsover, Clowne, Doncaster, Thorne, Selby, Acaster Malbis 129.66 mi/208.67km *2 Points

OCTOBER
19th:* Coalville, Atherstone, Meriden, Loxley, Chipping Campden, Bourton-on-the-Water, Cheltenham 103.98mi/167.34km *1 Point

NOVEMBER 
30th: *Willington, Hilton, Anslow, Dunstall, Lichfield, Lullington, Ticknall, Sinfin, Findern, Willington 62.34 mi/100.33 km *1 Point*


Challenge Total: *18 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Nov 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.

July.
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36990092 Solo with Stig.
13th. 120km. In Memory of Tommy Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37207721 Solo.
28th. 161km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37866074 on Tandem.

August.
3rd. 172km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38121820 on Tandem.

September.
1st. 103km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39382864 Solo with Stig. The shop we wanted was closed so...
7th. 101km. back to Lincoln. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 With Stig.
21st. 202km. DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 On Tandem.

October.
5th. 114km. Ridge to Vale Audax, Leadenham. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40717867 on Tandem

November.
30th. Phew! 101km. DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42432353 on Tandem.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Dec 2019)

1st January Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Manchester, then @I like Skol 's New Year's Day ride, Moss Side, West Didsbury, Wythenshawe, Hale, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Woodford, Bramhall, Cheadle, Withington, Fallowfield Loop, Gorton, Manchester, then home via Eccles, Irlam, Culcheth. 123kms 559m 20kph
24th February Culcheth, Cadishead, along the ship canal to Barton, Eccles, Manchester, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Callands, Houghton Green, Croft, Rixton, Warburton, Culcheth, home 100kms.
23rd March Winwick, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Weaverham, Sandiway, Winsford, Davenham, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culchech, Croft, home. 102kms 619m 22.6kph
6th April Padgate, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Acton Bridge, Tarporley, Alpraham, Winsford, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 108kms 655m 23.49kph
25th May Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Daresbury, Preston on the Hill, Frodsham, Cuddington, Whitley, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 102.4kms 686m 22.6kph
7th June Home to Birchwood, then the train to Manchester. Manchester centre, then FNRttC Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Edgeworth, Blackburn, Longridge, Garstang, Fleetwood, Blackpool. Then train to Warrington, before Bewsey, Orford, Fernhead and home. 136 kms 1278m 14.94 kph - Which is meaningless as I was at the back encouraging the slowest riders along.
7th July Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Latchford, Appleton Thorn, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Mickel Trafford, Tarvin, Kelsall, Cuddington, Whitley, Appleton Thorn, Grappenhall, Padgate, Fernhead, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 106 kms, 679m 23.5 kph
21st August Eccles, Manchester, Irlam, Culcheth, Houghton Green, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, Culcheth, Risley, Croft, home, 101.7 kms, 631m 21.4 kph
17th September Culcheth, Glazebury, Blackbrook, Parr, Newton, Winwick, Burtonwood. Warrington, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 103 kms, 516m 22.8 kph
(As with the August ride, an evening ride extending into the dark of the night)
12th October Risley, Irlam, Urmston, Worsley, Astley, Ashton, St Helens, Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 102 kms, 423 m 22 kph
3 November Winwick, Burtonwood, Orford, Latchford, Stretton, Daresbury, Frodsham, Cuddington, Tabley, Rostherne, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 109.4 kms 739m 21.4 kph
1 December Winwick, Newton, Wigan, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Farnworth, Swinton, East Lancs to Lane Head, Croft, home, 102kms, 837m 19.79 kph


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2019)

*January 19 *SE4, Downe, Toy's Hill, Hever, Kidd's Hill, Hever, Toy's Hill, Downe, Hayes._ 106 km_
*February 17 *"The Hell of the Ashdown" Biggin Hill, Toys Hill, Markbeech, Forest Row, Tyes Cross, Ashdown Forest Centre, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, White Post Hill, Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Biggin Hill. _108 km_
*March 24* SE4, Botley Hill, Tandridge, Four Elms, Tonbridge, Five Oak Green, Yalding, Plaxtol, Sevenoaks. _103km (total of sixteen trees)_
*April 4* Marton, Willoughby, Crick, Bruntingthorpe, Dunton Bassett , Sharnford, Wolvey, Brinklow, Frankton, Marton _104km_
*May 11* "FNRttC Bristol - Barry": Bristol, Aust, Newport (Retail Park), Cardiff, Barry Island. _108km_ _(Actually a couple of km longer but I didn't record it all.)_
*June 30* SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Nutfield, Outwood, Salfords, Reigate (S of), Henfold La., Newdigate, Gatwick Airport (S of), Lingfield, Hurst Green. _104km_
*July 20.* FNRttC London - (not quite all the way to) Eastbourne: Waterloo, Crystal Palace, Addington Village, Botley Hill, Dormansland, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Uckfield, Horam, Hailsham, Polegate. _107km_
*Aug 19* SE4, Downe, Westerham, Crockham Hill, Lingfield, Cowden, Penshurst, Chiddingstone Causeway, Crockham Hill, Westerham, Botley Hill, Hayes. _101km_
*Sept 22* SE4, Chiselhurst, Crockham Hill, Eynsford, Ivy Hatch, Plaxtol, Offham, Ryarsh, Birling, Vigo, South Darenth. Swanley, Crockham Hill, Chiselhurst. SE4 _104 km_
*Oct 19* SE4, Botley Hill, Ide Hill, Bough Beech, Edenbridge, Marsh Green, Hever, Bough Beech, Ide Hill, Botley Hill, Beckenham _104 km _
*Nov 10* SE4, Cudham, Toys Hill, Four Elms, Penshurst, Cowden, Dormansland, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Cudham, Hayes _103 km _
*Dec 1* SE4, Botley Hill, Westerham, Marlpit Hill, Lingfield, Smallfield, Bletchingley, Godstone, Gangers Hill, Botley Hill, SE4. _104 km_


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2019)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme
3rd August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2587178681) Dodgy routing! Wendover/Kimpton loop
7th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2687874378) Flatter loop Wendover/Buckingham
19th October, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2801107760) Dunblane wanderings, dodging the rain on the back roads
3rd November, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2838527450) Harpenden, Walkern, Hertford, Enfield and home 
1st December. 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2904494902) Bedford to NW6


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Dec 2019)

5th January - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
16th February - 101km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sopley, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
30th March - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Donhead, Alvediston, Coombe Bissett.
6th April - 102km - Local - Landford, Wellow, Bramble, Sandleheath, Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Damerham, Breamore.
4th May - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Salisbury, Amesbury, Porton, Over Wallop, West Dean, Plaitford, Hamptworth.
25th May - 105km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.
1st June - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Witchampton, Wimborne, Sopley, Ringwood, Stockton.
22nd June - 102km - New Forest - Woodfalls, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Bramble Hill, Woodgreen.
6th July - 100km - Wiltshire - Salisbury, Amesbury, Wilton, Dinton, Chilmark, Burcombe, Charlton All Saints.
13th July - 104km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Pimperne, Donhead, Tisbury, Dinton, Wilton, Odstock.
27th July - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Hale, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Woodyates, Nunton.
17th August - 102km - Mostly Dorset - Woodfalls, Verwood, Witchampton, Gussage All Saints, Cranborne, Fordingbridge, Woodgreen.
14th September - 100km Test Valley - Hamptworth, Braishfield, Up Somborne, Fullerton, Mottisfont, Dean, Alderbury.
21st September - 101km - New Forest - Hamptworth, Bartley, Beaulieu, Brock, Burley, Ringwood, Sandleheath, Woodgreen.
5th October - 102km - Wilts, Dorset & Hants - Wilton, Dinton, Tisbury, Donhead, Horton, Verwood, Alderholt, Woodgreen.
16th November - 104km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back 
7th December - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Horton, Tarrant Gunville, Compton Abbas, Alvediston, Nunton.


----------



## Donger (7 Dec 2019)

*1 Jan*: Quedgeley-Hartpury-Tewkesbury-Bredon-Pershore-Strensham-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Quedgeley (plus loop around the estate!) (101.4km)
*6 Feb*: Quedgeley-Whitminster-Frocester-Kings Stanley-Selsley Common-Nympsfield-Tetbury-Malmesbury and retraced to Quedgeley (100.2km)
*2 Mar*: Tewkesbury-Bredon-Great Comberton-Stratford upon Avon-Wickhamford-Stanton-Gotherington-Tewkesbury (audax event) (115.5km)
*13 Apr*: Usk-Llanwern-Redwick-Caerwent-Chepstow-Tintern-Trellech-Monmouth-Rhaglan-Llanvihangel Gobion-Usk (audax event) (100.2km) 
*23 May*: Quedgeley-Newent-Hole in the Wall-How Caple-Hoarwithy-Holme Lacy-Crow Hill-Newent-Gloucester Docks-Quedgeley (103.2km)
*1 Jun*: Tewkesbury-Beckford-Pershore-Croome-British Camp-Ledbury-Kempley Green-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury (audax event) (112.1km)
*21 Jul*: Quedgeley-Kingsway-Ashleworth-Newent-Huntley-Birdwood-Minsterworth-Kingsway (club ride) then-Frampton-Quedgeley (100.0km)
*25 Aug*: Quedgeley-looping around-Kingsway-Stroud-Slad-Painswick-Saul-Elmore-Kingsway-more looping around-Quedgeley (102.4km)
*20 Sep*: Cheltenham-Dowdeswell-Syreford-Stanway-Beckford-Bredon-Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Gloucester-Elmore-Quedgeley (100.5km)
*23 Oct*: Quedgeley-Frampton-Tortworth-Wickwar-Hawkesbury Upton-Horton-Tytherington-Frampton-Elmore-Quedgeley (103.9km)
*17 Nov*: Mendip Hills-Cheddar-Yatton-Clevedon-Portishead-Bristol-Avonmouth-Severn Beach-Berkeley-Frampton-Quedgeley (124.7km)
*7 Dec: *Tewkesbury-Newent-Pontshill-Symonds Yat-Monmouth-Symonds Yat-Pontshill-Newent-Tewkesbury (audax event) (114.6km)
60 months in, and still going.


----------



## Rob and Alison (7 Dec 2019)

January
12th. 105km. Saxilby 100km DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30872568 on Tandem.
25th. 100km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31200990 Solo, wth Stig (his longest ride)

February
10th. 105km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31577122 Solo.
16th. 152km. Alford 150km DIY Aiudax. www.strava.com/activities/2154009645 on Tandem.

March
1st. 100km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32092849?privacy_code=i4mgIrENerQQjQ9I Solo. with Stig.
23rd. 114km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32749698?  Solo with Stig.
25th. 169km. 150km D.I.Y. Audax. https://www.strava.com/activities/2240608769 on Tandem.

April
6th. 103km. Wiggy spring 100 Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33233928 on Tandem.
13th. 108km. Stig's first BCQ point. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/33497411 Solo with Stig.
27th. 110km. Lincoln Imp Audax.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34044746 on Tandem.

May.
12th. 105km. Saxilby route as per 12/1/19. Solo with Stig.
18th. 203km. D.I.Y.Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34856387 on Tandem.

June.
28th. 107km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36552041 Solo with Stig.

July.
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36990092 Solo with Stig.
13th. 120km. In Memory of Tommy Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37207721 Solo.
28th. 161km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37866074 on Tandem.

August.
3rd. 172km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38121820 on Tandem.

September.
1st. 103km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39382864 Solo with Stig. The shop we wanted was closed so...
7th. 101km. back to Lincoln. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 With Stig.
21st. 202km. DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39630744 On Tandem.

October.
5th. 114km. Ridge to Vale Audax, Leadenham. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40717867 on Tandem

November.
30th. Phew! 101km. DIY Audax. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42432353 on Tandem.

December
7th. 104km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42615912 on Tandem.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

*January 2019*
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 12th* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts*
Sat 26th* 104km 951m **Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February*
Sat 9th* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March*
Sat 9th* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax* Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 107km 1105m **Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew* Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt*
Sun 24th* 102km 744m **BCG Chepstow to Clevedon* Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April*
Sat 13th* 118km 1425m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt*
Weds 18th* 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts*
Sun 28th* 103km 1261m **Merry Monk Audax* High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May*
Sun 5th* 103km 1012m **BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 11th* 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
Sun 12th* 106km 532m **BSG 8 go to the seaside* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June*
Sat 1st* 218km 2202m **Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts*
Tues 11th* 105km 930m **Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay** Inner Hebrides 1pt*
Mon 17th* 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Thurs 20th* 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Sat 29th* 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt*
Sun 30th* 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pts
July*
Sat 27th* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts
August*
Sat 3rd* 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts*
Sun 25th* 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pt*
Sat 31st* 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
September*
Sun 8th *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*
Sat 14th* 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury* 1pt*
Sat 21st *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home* 2pts*
Sat 28th* 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow *2pts
October*
Sat 19th* 206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *2pts
November*
Sat 23rd* 211km 2045m Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax *Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts 
December*
Sat 7th Dec* 219km 1892m* *GWR Airmail 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Cromall-Wotton under Edge-Tetbury-Cirencester-Bibury-Burford-Shipton under Wychwood-Chadlington-Brize Norton-Fairford-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes-Malmsbury-Sherston-Acton Turville-Downend-Frenchay *2pts
46pts*


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Dec 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)
20th - 115km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Keasden)
22nd - 116km / 1,990m (Caton, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Tosside, Giggleswick, Keasden)
27th - 101km / 1,560m (Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Arkholme, Wray, Keasden, Austwick)
28th - 112km / 1,950m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
*December*
9th - 102km / 2,000m (Underbarrow, Milnthorpe, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Dec 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)
20th - 115km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Keasden)
22nd - 116km / 1,990m (Caton, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Tosside, Giggleswick, Keasden)
27th - 101km / 1,560m (Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Arkholme, Wray, Keasden, Austwick)
28th - 112km / 1,950m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
*December*
9th - 102km / 2,000m (Underbarrow, Milnthorpe, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
13th - 101km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Burneside, Kendal)


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2019)

Jan 20th 73.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Stougton ,Kibworth ,Boston ,Lubenham ,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Feb 16th 73.2 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Gilmorton ,North Kibworth ,Welford,Theddingworth ,Saddington ,Stougton ,Anstey
Mar 17th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Upper Broughton ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Apr 20th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Greedon ,Dordon ,Curborough ,Croxall ,Hurley ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
May 12th 66 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Rothley ,Cropston , Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
June 7th 62.6 miles
Newport (Wales ) ,Usk over the Tumble more Welsh countryside and Newport
( Sorry for the vagueness just followed some arrows will update later)
July 23rd 65.5 miles
Anstey ,Coddington ,Gaddesby ,Langham ,Burley ,Exton and return
Aug 10th 105 miles
Anstey ,Cotgrave ,Radcliffe ,Southwell ,Dunham ,Dunholme ,Lincoln, train home
Sept 13th 74.4 miles
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Fenny Drayton ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Oct 28th 62.5 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Warton ,Austrey ,Swepstone ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Nov 17th 63.8 miles
Anstey ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Asfordby ,Burton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 14th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie cafe ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

I've not previously contributed to this thread as completing this challenge was just something to do if I could, not a target. However today I finally managed to get a qualifying ride in for December making it all 12 months complete (as well as both half century challenges for good measure). These are the rides that make up the list:

January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2048762549 New years day, Shotley, Tattingstone, Copdock, Claydon & Rushmere 100.8km
February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2172549106 Aldeburgh & back 104.1km
March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2229694221 Shotley, Manningtree, Higham, Hintlesham & Ipswich 108.4km
April: https://www.strava.com/activities/2301779049 Woodbridge, Holesley, Tunstall, Wickham Market & Rushmere 102.5km
May: https://www.strava.com/activities/2348826728 Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Framlingham & back 101.6km
June: https://www.strava.com/activities/2449310031 Holbrook, Capel St. Mary, Copdock, Clatdon & Rushmere 102.3km
July: https://www.strava.com/activities/2517387632 Home to Newmarket via Ipswich, Nedging Tye, Lavenham & Higham 109.3km OR https://www.strava.com/activities/2536930751 Ely to home via Lakemheath, Icklingham, Thurston, Stowmarket & Needham Market the following week 116.4km
August: https://www.strava.com/activities/2629862409 Colchester & back to pick up a new Chromebook 112.7km
September: https://www.strava.com/activities/2707483625 Stowmarket via Needham Market && back via Ringshall, Elmsett, Hadleigh & Hintlesham 110.1km
October: https://www.strava.com/activities/2798227831 Ipaswich, Elmsett, Baylham, Claydon & Rushmere 101.1km
November: https://www.strava.com/activities/2855283925 Framlingham Via Woodbridge & Wickham Market and home via Earl Soham & Hasketon 103.8km
December: https://www.strava.com/activities/2951320444 Holbrook, East Bergholt, Hadleigh, Hintlesham, Claydon & Rushmere 102.1km

Bring on next year!


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Dec 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)
20th - 115km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Keasden)
22nd - 116km / 1,990m (Caton, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Tosside, Giggleswick, Keasden)
27th - 101km / 1,560m (Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Arkholme, Wray, Keasden, Austwick)
28th - 112km / 1,950m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
*December*
9th - 102km / 2,000m (Underbarrow, Milnthorpe, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
13th - 101km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Burneside, Kendal)
25th - 111km / 1,880m (Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Shap summit, Kendal)


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Dec 2019)

*JANUARY
6th*: Coalville-Derbyshire Dales-Hatton- Willington and back 105.25km *1 Point*

*FEBRUARY*
*16th*: Coalville, Rothley, Cafe Ventoux, Melton Mowbray, Rempstone, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Home 77.5mi/ 124.72km *1 Point*

*MARCH*
*1st*: Estepona, Cortes de la Frontera, Algatocin, Jubrique
85 mi*/ *136*.*79km* 1 Point

3rd*: Estepona, San Roque, Gibraltar and back 73.7 mi/118.61km *1 Point

25th*: Coalville, Newark, Navenby, Old Bolingbroke, Skegness 102.7 mi/165.28km *1* *Point

APRIL
13th: *Ashby*-*de-la-Zouch, Hinckley, Market Harborough, Melton Mowbray, Loughborough, Coalville 115.2mi/185.40km *1* *Point

20th*: Coalville, Market Bosworth, Curborough, Twycross, Ashby, 100.5mi/ 161.74km *1* *Point

MAY
5th*: Coalville, Willoughby, Long Clawson, Bingham, East Leake
80.5mi/129.55km *1 Point

JUNE
16th: *Bakewell, Hathersage, Hope, Edale, Mam Nick, Castleton, Winnats Pass, Monsal Dale, Bakewell 63.6mi/102.35km *1 Point

JULY
21st: *L’Etape du Tour 2019 Albertville, Cormer de Roselund, Moutiers, Col de Longefoy, Val Thorens 83.7mi/ 134.7 km *1 Point

AUGUST
3rd: *Coalville, Belton, Melbourne, Hilton, Yeaveley, Long Lane, Derby, Kegworth, East Leake, Grimston, Rothley, Cropston, Copt Oak, Coalville
108.06mi/173.91km* 1 Point

18th: *Highworth, Coleshill, Hatherop, Bibury, Bourton-on-the-Water, Burford, Westwell, Buckland, Fernham, Watchfield, Highworth 63.1mi/ 101.55km* 1 Point

SEPTEMBER 
14th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Newark, Lincoln (Michaelgate), Collingham, Newark, Bingham, East Leake, Hathern, Shepshed, Coalville 129.04 mi/ 207.67 km* 2 Points

27th: *Coalville, Nottingham, Sutton-in-Ashfield, Bolsover, Clowne, Doncaster, Thorne, Selby, Acaster Malbis 129.66 mi/208.67km *2 Points

OCTOBER
19th:* Coalville, Atherstone, Meriden, Loxley, Chipping Campden, Bourton-on-the-Water, Cheltenham 103.98mi/167.34km *1 Point

NOVEMBER 
30th: *Willington, Hilton, Anslow, Dunstall, Lichfield, Lullington, Ticknall, Sinfin, Findern, Willington 62.34 mi/100.33 km *1 Point

DECEMBER 

28th: *Coalville, Tonge, Melbourne, Swarkestone, Shardlow, Kegworth, East Leake, Wymeswold, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Belton, Whitwick, Coalville 62.9mi/101.23km *1 Point*

Challenge Total: *19 Points*


----------



## Ice2911 (30 Dec 2019)

Last ride to log, excuse my laziness in finding my previous rides to add to. 28th Dec. Was going to be a 100 km but met up with a dodgy crowd and it was a nice day and so ended up being a 200 km ride. Norwich to Sandringham to Mundesley to Wroxham to home.
i had another imperial century ride on the Monday for that challenge as well so some good mileage last week
.
thanks for organising this, it does make me ride more


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Dec 2019)

*January *
6th - 102.8km / 2,050m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs Pass, Muker, Fleak Moss, Askrigg, Newby Head Pass)
8th - 102.5km / 1,760m (Chapel-le-dale, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 101.5km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland Silverdale, Brigsteer, Kendal)
*February*
11th - 105km / 2,340m (Cross of Greet, Trough of Bowland, Oakenclough, Cow Ark, Bowland Knotts)
18th - 100km / 1,730m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Yealand Storrs, Eldroth, Settle, Helwith Bridge, Clapham)
22nd - 112km / 2,110m (Fountains Fell, Fleet Moss, the Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
25th - 117km / 2,440m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Nateby, Birkdale Common, Oxnop Scar, Newby Head Pass)
27th - 102km / 1.620m (Newby Head Pass, Appersett, Ravenstonedale, Orton, Shap, Kendal)
*March*
2nd - 108km / 1,950m (Brigsteer, Hornby, Keasden, Newby Head, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
29th - 152km / 2,860m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Oxnop Scar, Keld, Lamps Moss, Barbon, Hornby, Keasden)
*April*
2nd - 101km / 1,800m (Underbarrow, Witherslack, Silverdale, Carnforth, Keasden, Lawkland, Austwick)
6th - 156km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Grinton Moor, Marske, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Hawes)
10th - 154km / 2,550m (Kendal, Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Kirkby Stephen, Hawes, Helwith Bridge)
13th - 153km / 3,370m (Ribblehead, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Oxnop Scar, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Austwick)
17th - 152km / 2,720m (Kendal, Newby Bridge, Silverdale, Quernmore, Oakenclough, Slaidburn, Settle)
23rd - 154km / 2,830m (Kendal, Coniston, Newby Bridge, Carnforth, Kirkby Lonsdale, Barbondale, Kingsdale)
30th - 161km / 2,770m (Hawkshead, The Struggle, Pooley Bridge, Orton, Ravenstonedale, Hawes, Bibblehead)
*May*
4th - 152km / 3,570m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill, Austwick)
15th - 158km / 3,000m (Ribblehead, Aysgarth, East Witton, Nidderdale, Appletreewick, Airton, Settle)
23rd - 151km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Coal Road, Brough, Tan Hill, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Ribblehead)
*June*
10th - 178km / 3,400m (Tebay, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Barnard Castle, The Stang, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead)
18th - 152km / 2,900m (Great Dun Fell via Kirkstone Pass, Penrith, Appleby, Orton, Shap A6, Kendal)
22nd - 151km / 3,180m (Rathmell, Langcliffe, Arncliffe, Burnsall, Skipton, Barnoldswick, Cross of Greet)
27th - 157km / 3,370m (Windermere, Broughton Mills, Wrynose Pass, The Struggle, Grayrigg, Casterton)
*July*
2nd - 113km / 2,250m (Kingsdale, Dent, Coal Road, Ravenstonedale, Great Asby, Shap, Kendal)
26th - 113km / 2,260m (Kendal, Orton, Appleby, Great Dun Fell, Shap, Kendal)
*August*
2nd - 116km / 2,250m (Ribblehead, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Brough, Sunbiggin, Orton, Grayrigg, Kendal)
8th - 151km / 2,560m (Fountains Fell, Kidstones Pass, Grinton Moor, Buttertubs Pass, Newby Head)
24th - 100km / 2,040m (Kendal, Orton, Asby, Garsdale Head, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
27th - 119km / 3,040m (Most, possibly all, of the North Pennine passes - 'quite hilly')
*September*
4th - 112km / 2,120m (Kendal via Wray, Priest Hutton and Brigsteer, then return)
8th - 154km / 3,200m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Birdy Brow, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet)
14th - 112km / 2,430m (Langcliffe Scar, Brootes Hill, Malham, Bolton-by-Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*October*
12th - 120km / 2,600m (Ribblehead, Coal Road, Lamps Moss, Oxnop Scar, Semer Water, Newby Head)
15th - 112km / 2,300m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Chapel-le-dale, Keasden)
23rd - 115km / 2,200m (Austwick, Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
27th - 112km / 2,440m (Cross of Greet, Botlton-by-Bowland, Bell Busk, Malham, Arncliffe, Stainforth)
*November*
3rd - 104km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Arnside, Underbarrow)
8th - 113km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Sedbergh, Barbondale, Arkholme, Keasden)
10th - 112km / 1,800m (Austwick, Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
16th - 113km / 1,760m (Ribblehead, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hellifield, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
18th - 114km / 1,650m (Newby Head, Appersett, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Melling)
20th - 115km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Askrigg, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Keasden)
22nd - 116km / 1,990m (Caton, Oakenclough, Dunsop Bridge, Tosside, Giggleswick, Keasden)
27th - 101km / 1,560m (Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Arkholme, Wray, Keasden, Austwick)
28th - 112km / 1,950m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
*December*
9th - 102km / 2,000m (Underbarrow, Milnthorpe, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
13th - 101km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Burneside, Kendal)
25th - 111km / 1,880m (Newby Head, Garsdale Head, Soulby, Orton, Shap summit, Kendal)
30th - 111km / 1,860m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray, Keasden)
------------------
*Total: 50 centuries*


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2019)

*January 2019*
Weds 9th *102km 855m Somerset* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 12th* 210km 2250m **GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 2pts*
Sat 26th* 104km 951m **Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 1 pt
February*
Sat 9th* 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 208km 2643m **Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury/Bristol* 2pts
March*
Sat 9th* 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax* Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch* 2pts*
Sat 23rd* 107km 1105m **Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew* Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 1pt*
Sun 24th* 102km 744m **BCG Chepstow to Clevedon* Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 1pt
April*
Sat 13th* 118km 1425m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home* 1pt*
Weds 18th* 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts*
Sun 28th* 103km 1261m **Merry Monk Audax* High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 1pt
May*
Sun 5th* 103km 1012m **BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 1pt*
Sat 11th* 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home* 2pts*
Sun 12th* 106km 532m **BSG 8 go to the seaside* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home* 1pt
June*
Sat 1st* 218km 2202m **Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km Audax* Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury* 2pts*
Tues 11th* 105km 930m **Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay** Inner Hebrides 1pt*
Mon 17th* 127km 725m **Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Thurs 20th* 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist *Outer Hebrides* 1pt*
Sat 29th* 173km 1468m **Avon Cycleway 130km Audax* Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home* 1pt*
Sun 30th* 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 2pts
July*
Sat 27th* 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back* 2pts
August*
Sat 3rd* 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *2pts*
Sun 25th* 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *1pt*
Sat 31st* 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
September*
Sun 8th *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*
Sat 14th* 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury* 1pt*
Sat 21st *254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home* 2pts*
Sat 28th* 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow *2pts
October*
Sat 19th* 206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *2pts
November*
Sat 23rd* 211km 2045m Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax *Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home* 2pts
December*
Sat 7th *219km 1892m* *GWR Airmail 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Cromall-Wotton under Edge-Tetbury-Cirencester-Bibury-Burford-Shipton under Wychwood-Chadlington-Brize Norton-Fairford-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes-Malmsbury-Sherston-Acton Turville-Downend-Frenchay *2pts*
Mon 30th *148km 1244m Foggy Frosty Figgy Freezing Full Value First #Festive500 #Day6 Finale *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Lower Langford-Burrington Combe-Charterhouse-Priddy-Green Ore-Shepton Mallet-Launcherly-Glastonbury-Westhay-Wedmore-Axbridge-Winscombe-Sandford-Congresbury-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Home *1pt

47pts*


----------



## StuartG (31 Dec 2019)

*January*
13th: 62.45 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Coulsdon-Little Switzerland-Bocketts Farm and back with an excursion to Catford [F]
*February*
24th: 62.50 miles/100.5 km: Sydenham-Beckenham-Purley-Wandle Trail-Richmond Park & return [A]
*March*
24th: 66.09 miles/106.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Otford-Igtham Mote-Hildenborough-Four Elms-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*April*
27th: 69.60 miles/112.0 km: Spring Tour Day 1: St Malo-Rennes [F]
30th: 63.08 miles/101.5 km: Spring Tour Day 4: Angers-Le Mans [F]
*May*
2nd: 62.95 miles/100.5 km: Spring Tour Day 6: Nogent-Argentan [F]
12th: 80.42 miles/129.4 km: Sydenham-Chipstead-Polesden Lacey-Ranmore Common-Leith Hill-Reigate-Crordon-Hayes-Sydenham [A]
*June*
2nd: 71.65 miles/115.3 km: Sydenham-Bansted-Cobham-Pyrford-West Horsley-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Sydenham [A]
*July*
16th: 63.60 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Warlingham-Send-Knole Park-Ide Hill-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*August*
18th: 66.25 miles/106.6 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Reigate-Henfold Lakes-Horsham-Leigh-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
26th: 88.98 miles/143.1 km: Sydenham-Capel-Amberley-Arundel-Selsey-North Mundham [A]
*September*
3rd: 63.61 miles/102.3 km: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Charlwood-Smallfield-Bletchingley-Tilburstow-Marden Park-Beckenham -Sydenham [A]
*October*
22nd: 63.01 miles/101.4 km: Sydenham-Redhill-Leigh-Rusper GC-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*November*
3rd : 101.73 miles: Sydenham-Croydon-Veteran Car Chase to Brighton-Sydenham [A] [Shared with Lunacy Challenge]
*December*
14th: 64.16 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leatherhead-Brockham-Charlwood-Leigh-Reigate-Croydon-Sydenham [F]

[A] Condor Acciaico [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Dec 2019)

16 Dec: 162km + 1429m: Weymouth, Portland Bill, Dorchester, King's Stag, Arne, Broadmayne, Weymouth
8 Nov: 114k + 1040m: Exmouth, Awliscombe, Churchinford, Uffculme, Bradninch, Silverton, Exeter, Exmouth
15 Oct: 105k + 902m: Weymouth, Pallington, Wareham, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
11 Sep: 115k + 2119m: Alpes de Haute Provence - Valbelle (over Signal de Lure) to Volx
23 Aug: 100k + 555m: Rambouillet to Evreux train station (for train to Cherbourg ferry)
18 Aug (10): 1015k + 9,428m: PBP - the first 1000k to Villaines
13 Jul (2): 208k + 2843m: Dartmoor Ghost audax+ (start from BT 2300, full moon) - Topsham, Bovey Tracey (BT), Bickington, Whiddon Down, Lydford, Yelverton, Moretonhampstead, Teign valley road S, Bovey Tracey, Topsham
10 Jun (4): 404km + 6518m: Permanent audax Cambrian 6C (first 2/3rds): Knighton - Brecon - Llanwrtyd Wells - Tregaron - Aberystwyth - Llanidloes – Bala – Abergele - Llanberis – Capel Curig
18 May (5): 598km + 6664m: BCM audax - Chepstow, Bronllys, Llanidloes, Machynlleth, Barmouth, Pen-y-pas, Menai Bridge, Dolgellau, Aberhafesp, Llandrindod Wells, Chepstow
12 May: 139km +1455m: Exmouth, Crediton, Exbourne, Sourton, Okehampton Camp, old A30 home
4 May (4): 403km + 4320m: Brevet Cymru audax from Chepstow: Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Llangattock
30 Apr: 105km + 773m: Weymouth, Maiden Castle, Wych Farm oil wells, Corfe, Crossways, Weymouth
19 Apr(4): 460km + 2764m: "Easter Arrow" to York (Taunton, Witney, Melton Mowbray, York)
31 Mar(2): 203km + 2620m: Exeter, Honiton, Tiverton, Bampton, Barnstaple, Gt Torrington, Okehampton
24 Feb: 120km + 794m: Oakham, Great Dalby, Melton Mowbray, Plungar, Newark, Belvoir, Oakham
13 Feb: 101km + 751m: Weymouth, Moreton, Wareham, Corfe, Wareham, Wool, Crossways, Weymouth
15 Jan: 110km +1002m: Weymouth, Wareham, Arne, Corfe, over Lulworth Ranges, E&W Chaldon, Weymouth
41


----------



## demro (2 Jan 2020)

*20th Jan*, 107.8km - Selston, newstead abbey, ravenshead, oxton, epperstone, gonalston, thurgarton, goverton, bleasby, fiskerton, rolleston, kelham, bathley, norwell, ossington, caunton, hockerton, southwell, farnsfield, blidworth, annesley, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2092860129
*15th Feb*, 103km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2151162668
*22nd March* - 101.5km - Selston, tibshelf, morton, ashover, beeley, chatsworth, pilsley, bakewell, elton, brassington, carsington water, hulland ward, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2232231312
*18th April* - 101.8km - Selston, South Normanton, Blackwell, Tibshelf, Morton, Wooley Moor, Ashover, Wadshelf, Curbar, Calver, Hassop, Bakewell, Winster, Grangemill, Longcliffe, Wirksworth, Ambergate, Pentrich, Swanwick, ironville, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2299878437
*4th May* - 103km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2340711924
*9th June* - 122.7km - Warkworth, Acklington, Longframlington, Rothbury, Thropton, Netherton, Glanton, Bolton, South Charlton, Alnwick, Hipsburn, Craster, Howick, Alnmouth, Warkworth
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436894414
*10th July* - 106.3km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Hardwick, Glapwell, Scarcliffe, Nether Langwith, Church Warsop, Bothamsall, Walesby, West Markham, Tuxford, Egmanton, Laxton, Eakring, Edingley, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2520489327
*8th August* - 101km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Temple Normanton, Middlecroft, Dronfield, Holmesfield, Owler Bar, Curbar, Chatsworth, Beeley, Tansley, South Wingfield, Penrich, Jacksdale, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2601243741
*19th September* - 108.7km - selston, denby, little eaton, kedleston, mercaston, carsington, tissington, parwich, brassington, bolehill, ambergate, pentrich, selston.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2722389311
*23rd October *- 103.7km - Selston, kirkby, Blidworth, farnsfield, bilsthorpe, Wellow, ossington, Norwell, Bathley, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Gonalston, Calverton, Ravenshead, Newstead Abbey, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2811233427 
*3rd November* - 101.6km - Selston, Newstead Abbey, Blidworth, Farnsfield, Southwell, Caunton, North Muskham, South Muskham, Averham, Rolleston, Fiskerton, Bleasby, Hoveringham, Epperstone, Calverton, Ravenshead, Annesley, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2837663801
*23rd December* - 108.9km - Selston, South Normanton, Tibshelf, Pleasley, Bolsover, Whaley, Norton, Clumber Park, Walesby, Egmanton, Laxton, Caunton, Southwell, Farnsfield, Blidworth, Ravenshead, Kirkby, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2951411375


----------



## Sbudge (5 Jan 2020)

2th January 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2073537292) Wet and Windy - Wendover, The Claydons, Oddington, Ashedon
9th February 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2134955438) Windsor loop, nothing but wind, water and mud.
2nd March 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2186351378) First steel century, Wendover, Watlington loop
23rd March 102.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2234444712) Chiltern loop - First time up Kop Hill for @steverob
6th April, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2269613219) Luton loop - Wendover, Toddington, Luton and back
14th April, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2290007490) Essex loop - Waltham Abbey, Epping, Romford, home
22nd April, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2310472358) Bedford to NW6 - sunny Easter wanderings
11th May, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2359559829) Cupar to Falkirk - Hills, lochs, bridges and a couple of aircraft carriers
15th June, 101.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2452470143) Part solo, part family ride - Stone, Stokenchurch, Speen and Amersham
21st July, 102.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2551129355) Flattish Bucks loop - Stone, Wheatley and Ewelme
3rd August, 101.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2587178681) Dodgy routing! Wendover/Kimpton loop
7th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2687874378) Flatter loop Wendover/Buckingham
19th October, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2801107760) Dunblane wanderings, dodging the rain on the back roads
3rd November, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2838527450) Harpenden, Walkern, Hertford, Enfield and home
1st December. 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2904494902) Bedford to NW6 
27th December, 106.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2960654533) Mt. Teide from the North...a serious climb


----------

